# "Alte Säcke" für NonTs-Gemeinschaft gesucht!



## Hexe Babajaga (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo liebe WoW-Enthusiasten,
 
zwei Spieler der etwas „gereifteren“ WoW-Generation (Ü40) haben einige Wochen vor dem Start von „Shadowlands“ ein neues Gildenprojekt geschaffen.
In diesem Zusammenhang haben wir eine kleine überschaubare Gemeinschaft gegründet, wobei wir insbesondere den Schwerpunkt auf ein gemütliches harmonisches Gildenklima gelegt haben.
Eine Gemeinschaft, in der sich jeder angenommen und wohl fühlt, egal ob Neuanfänger oder erfahrener Veteran.
In diesem Zusammenhang wurde entschieden, dass jegliche Kommunikation über den Gildenchat laufen soll. Hierbei wollen wir ganz bewusst auf sämtliche Voice-Aktivitäten verzichten.
Egal, welche Gründe dafür infrage kommen. Ihr müsst deshalb nicht allein spielen, nur, weil Ihr auf sämtlich „Voiceaktivitäten“ verzichten wollt.
 
Für unsere Gemeinschaft suchen wir nach unserem ersten Aufnahmestop überwiegend Mitspieler, die uns bei unserem Vorhaben unterstützen wollen und die viel Wert auf einen harmonischen Gildencharakter legen.
Ihr solltet im gehobenen Alter sein und die Gegenwart von Mitmenschen mit gepflegten Umgangsformen bevorzugen. 
Weiterhin halten wir unsere Gilde überschaubar, wobei der Schwerpunkt auf aktive Mitspieler gelegt wird.
 
**Unser Kurzprofil im Überblick:**
**-** Konsequenter Verzicht auf Voice-Chats aller Art.
**-** Ein lebendiger Gildenchat mit lockerer Erwachsenen-Atmosphäre.
**-** Möglichst viele gemeinsame Aktivitäten.
**-** Keine Verpflichtungen, Zwänge oder sonstige Bevormundungen.
**-** Spiel ist Spiel - Privatleben bleibt privat und hat immer Priorität, ohne dass
man negative Gedankengänge befürchten muss. (das ist keine Floskel! )
**-** Demokratische Strukturen mit Umsetzungen einfacher Mehrheiten bei allen wichtigen Gildenangelegenheiten
**-** Eine mehrköpfige Gildenleitung, wobei alle notwendigen Aufgaben auf vielen Schultern verteilt wurden bzw. werden.
**-** Eine Internetpräsenz mit lebendigem Forum, worin Ihr unser
Gildenleben aktiv mitbestimmen könnt.
 
Wir wollen ein gemütliches und erfüllendes Spielerlebnis schaffen, wo der
Weg das Ziel ist. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Hilfsbereitschaft sind
hierbei ganz wichtige Wesensmerkmale.
 
**Was wird erwartet? **
1. Gildenharmonie hat bei uns oberste Priorität! Bei uns zählt der qualitative Wert eines menschlichen Charakters und nicht die Quantität was die Gildengröße betrifft! (auch das ist keine Floskel! )
 
World of Warcraft ist für uns ein Hobby bzw. ein netter Zeitvertreib, wo man sich am "Pixel-Spiel" erfreuen kann. Das Onlinespiel, die Kommunikation mit anderen, ein gemeinsames Ziel erreichen, oder einfach nur etwas "Plausch" halten, hat für uns auch einen sozialen Aspekt. Wir suchen ausschließlich nach Mitmenschen mit freundlichen und vernünftigen Umgangsformen, nur aus diesem Grund halten wir uns eine Probezeit von 14 Tagen vor.
 
2. Eigenständiges Handeln, insbesondere was anspruchsvolle Gruppenaktivitäten betrifft.
 
3. Eine Registrierung im Forum sowie deren regelmäßiger Besuch, da hier alle wichtigen Informationen die unser Gildenleben betreffen besprochen werden.
 
**Du fühlst Dich angesprochen?**
Dann hinterlasse uns, wie bei „alten Säcken“ üblich, eine Nachricht in unserem Gildenforum https://wowgilden.net/Stille/forum.html
 
Allen anderen vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit. 
Mögen wir alle weiterhin großen Spaß zusammen haben und „Shadowlands“ uns möglichst lange viel Freude bereiten.
 
In diesem Sinne
Eure Hexe Babajaga


----------



## Hexe Babajaga (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

 

da wir mit unserem Forum umziehen mussten, möchten wir Euch heute unsere neue Domain präsentieren.

Ab sofort könnt Ihr unser Gildenheim unter der Internetadresse http://RefugiumDerStille.de  erreichen.

 

In diesem Sinne

lG von der Hexe


----------



## Hexe Babajaga (13. März 2021)

In Hinblick auf die kommende Erweiterung *TBC* moechten wir fuer unsere Classic-Liebhaber auch ein Gildenangebot machen.

Hier koennt Ihr uns auf dem Allianz-Server *Everlock* erreichen.


----------

